# theatre seating



## WpgNorm (Jan 27, 2010)

:help: I'm really interested in purchasing some movie theatre type seats but I'm only finding used/new sites in the US. I don't want to pay an arm and leg for shipping and looking for something closer to home, Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. I've researched but nothing. My wife has finally agreed to the idea but now need to find the seating. Looking for recliner type, high backs (42 inches), darker colors. I don't mind used as long as they're in good condition. Any ideas from any Canucks out there....

Norm


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Norm,

Check the Berkline seating we have in stock: www.rtheaters.com/specials. These are all brand new, and they are very reasonably priced. We can provide full service where all the fees - customs, taxes, shipping is handled on our end. If interested email me - [email protected] or call 732.617.2348


----------

